
Microsoft hit by Office 365 login issues in A/NZ - foxh0und
https://www.itnews.com.au/news/microsoft-hit-by-office-365-login-issues-in-a-nz-549256
======
technion
Some discussion on this issue.

\-
[https://twitter.com/MSFT365Status/status/1272314872307408896](https://twitter.com/MSFT365Status/status/1272314872307408896)
\-
[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/h94652/office_365...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/h94652/office_365_sign_in_issues/)

